
Bitcoin's 3 Fatal Design Flaws - osrec
http://positivemoney.org/2014/04/bitcoins-fatal-design-flaws/
======
osrec
I'm not sure if it makes sense that stagnant money should lose value (as it
does in our current money system). With bitcoin it seems it's the opposite.
The article does make a valid point that the fixed money supply of bitcoins
would reward hoarders. I'm not certain, but could this potentially lead to
financial inertia?

